# MTD Hydrostatic 16 Lift Cylinder



## Goose129

I have a MTD Hydrostatic 16 Model# 142-990-205. I am looking for a Hydraulic Lift Cylinder for the thing. The original part number is 727-0159. Any clues where I might find one................ or maybe someone has one in a junk drawer?


----------



## farmertim

Welcome to the forum Goose129, we would like to see a photo of your machine so we can all appreciate it.
the picture might also jog someones memory more than a part number.
Hope you get the right answer from one of our many contributors. 
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

welcome to the forum Goose. I'm with Tim on the pictures. Also, have you looked on Ebay?


----------



## jhngardner367

Is the cylinder missing,inoperative,or what?If you know the bore,stroke length,and body diameter,as well as how it attatches,you may be able to match it at TSC,or a local tractor dealer.I agree,though,that pictures will help!


----------



## ervinsmith1024

*I need one too*



Goose129 said:


> I have a MTD Hydrostatic 16 Model# 142-990-205. I am looking for a Hydraulic Lift Cylinder for the thing. The original part number is 727-0159. Any clues where I might find one................ or maybe someone has one in a junk drawer?


I need one also, hydraulic lift cylinder and a wireing harness if possible would be extra nice.

White GT-1855 Hydrostatic Garden Tractor also model 998

143-998-190 GT-1855 (1993)

14 Diagram: 143-998-190+GT-1855+%281993%29 Electrical System White Outdoor 629-0083
Wire Harness Not available 
Diagram: 143-998-190+GT-1855+%281993%29 Electrical System White Outdoor 629-0119
Wire Harness
(Code: N Notates a new part (no...) Not available 


White Outdoor is an MTD brand that was originally created to be a "dealer only" line offered at a 

discount price. 
Replacement and repair parts for White Outdoor lawn mowers and outdoor equipment. Find White Outdoor air 

filters, White Outdoor fuel filters, White Outdoor oil filters, White Outdoor blades, White Outdoor 

belts and White Outdoor spark plugs, along with many other White Outdoor repair parts.


----------



## ervinsmith1024

Iten 44, part number 727-0159 CYLINDER-HYDRO They say to Call Us about this part.


----------



## ervinsmith1024

I have the same tractor and need the same parts. Wireing harness and hydrolic cylinder. Impossible to locate. Just my luck.


----------



## oldguy

I love these tractors they are great compact tractors, the only drawback is finding parts. I own two of them, one for heavy moving and one for mowing


----------



## dangeroustoys56

What about retrofitting one off another tractor or checking local TSC? Anything bigger would be a bonus.

I have a 92 white LT12 - owned it since it was new - its taken quite a bit of abuse , but its still mowing the yard after 20 years with the original motor and plastic hood - not bad for a low dollar tractor.


----------



## oldguy

I may have one, I have a 998 that I use to mow that had a leaking cylinder, I took it off to have it rebuilt. While it was off, I took the one off my other 998 yardman with a backhoe and loader on it, the cylinder is useless on that tractor because of the backhoe, you cannot use the 3 pt or put a mowing deck on it. I used a 1/4" galvanized elbow to seal off the system. I don't ever forsee putting the cylinder back on that tractor. So when I get a price on the rebuild on that cylinder if it is not outragous, I will have an extra.


----------

